# On Islam and the Son of God



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 14, 2021)

In the seventh century, towards the beginning of it, rose up that vile impostor _Mahomet_, as bitter an enemy to the true, proper and eternal Sonship of Christ, as ever was, for which he gave the following brutish and stupid reasons; "because God did not need a Son, because if he had a Son, they might not agree, and so the government of the world be disturbed." Reasons which require no answer.

John Gill, _A Dissertation_ _Concerning the Eternal Sonship of Christ; Shewing by whom it has been denied and opposed, and by whom asserted and defended, in all ages of Christianity_ in A Collection of Sermons and Tracts: In Two Volumes (2 vols, London: George Keith, 1773), 2: 559.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Sep 15, 2021)

Hm. Never heard this contention from Muhammad but it makes sense. I always heard they are opposed to the idea of God having a sin because they assume it involves a sexual nature.

(And the Mormons would say, “So what?”)


----------

